# My wedding journal of our motorsport themed wedding - 10th march 2012



## michyk84

figured i would make a wedding journal, 1 so i can share ideas & 2 cos i have major baby brain so this will be a good way of keeping it all in 1 place 

bit of background i met kev on twitter through our mutual love of motorsport, we were chatting a lot on there bout it & then i won some tickets to a btcc round i couldnt get to, so i mutual friend posted a message asking if anyone local to me could give me a lift, it was kev who answered. although then i couldnt make that round but he then offered me a lift to the next round (i dont drive so mostly was tv viewing of it) i took him up on this & its where our story began. we went to numerous motorsport things but just as friends (he was with someone although not happy) fast forward 5 months he is now single, we'd both been drinking (seperately) & it all come out that we both had feelings for each other & had done pretty much from that first meeting (always thought love at first sight was a bit daft but then it happened to me lol) 

we went on our first official date although it was just so natural cos we'd basically done the whole early dating getting to know each other stage without actually realising it :) later turned out once we were together that all the people we had been watching racing with could all see it coming but none felt it their place to say something :dohh:

i proposed to him in jan this year just before we went to the autosport live show thankfully he said yes :cloud9: i have never ever been as happy as i am now he truly is my mr right


----------



## michyk84

our wedding will be march 10th 2012 (nowt special bout this date but we just wanted it before the motorsport season kicked off as we plan our year around the various motorsport calendars :haha: )

our day will have lots of hints to the motorsport we love that brought us together plus as i'm a crafter i will be making as much as i can (2 bridesmaids are also crafters)

our colour scheme is based on the chevy btcc team we both love so turquoise blue white with hints of yellow & silver
(based on this car) :haha:
https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m596/shellk84/wedding%20bits/043.jpg

our flowers will be gerbera daisies (as this is the first flower kev brought me when we got together)
found our flowers in ikea yesterday so brought them already
https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m596/shellk84/wedding%20bits/008.jpg


----------



## michyk84

we are getting married at the local holiday inn on the £2500 package which includes room hire, welcome drinks for 50, ceremony for 50, wedding breakfast for 50, toast drinks for them too, then evening for 80 people with buffet & a room for us for the wedding night

our tables will be named after our fav corners/straights on our fav racetracks

favours will be car shaped chocolates in organza bags

cake is a 2 teir white icing with blue ribbon round it being made by my cake maker friend 1 teir chocolate 1 sponge

invites am making myself & will have blue & white ribbon on the front


----------



## michyk84

this is my dress (excuse the silly face i couldnt breathe cos of bump :haha: ) i'll be wearing turquoise converse under it 
https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m596/shellk84/wedding%20bits/001.jpg

bridesmaids will be in floor length floaty turquoise 1 shoulder dresses & my daughter will have a white dress with the turquoise waistband on it, men are going to be in morning suits grooms men will have silver cravats & kev will have turquoise


----------



## honeybee2

Love the motorsport idea! Dress looks fab on you- congrats on becoming a mummy again! £2500 sounds about right hun :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

i LOVE your story!! :cloud9: and the reason for your theme colours!!! look forward to reading more!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo a new journal! Lovely story of how you got together :flower: 

Love the dress, and the whole converse under it! 
Looking forward to hearing and seeing the rest of your details and organisings :D


----------



## michyk84

thanks ladies am being super organised about it all but trying to get as much done pre baby as i can

my daughter wants to carry rings on a pillow but am gonna do her a little basket of flowers too to match ours for photos (got a photographer friend doing our pics too)


----------



## Smile181c

Found it :D gerberas look lovely :thumbup:

New stalker here haha you're dress is so pretty! And love your theme and story! xxx


----------



## michyk84

am on such a roll have this week brought the cravats for the menfolk just need to find a turquoise 1 for my oh (they were reduced to £2.50 each in tesco) , have also got all the blank cards to start on invites (had already brought ribbon) & i have got the headbands for my bridesmaids & flowergirl 
at this rate i'm gonna have it all done way before the wedding :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

haha you think that- trust me, they'll still be tons to do the week before but its a very good start :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

am in a craft swap on another site & my partner is making me cravat & hankie for my oh & also a ring cushion
brought a little silver basket for my daughter (even though she wants to do rings i wanted her to have flowers for photos) & some corsage pins for when i tie the bouquets & a plain guestbook that will add a ribbon to to make it look like invites


----------



## Tiff

Awww, everything looks great! Love your story and why you are doing the colours like that. :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

have brought the beads needed for my tiara & jewellery i make jewellery all the time but never done a tiara before both will have hints of the turquoise
these for tiara (mostly the clear with few turquoise dotted through)
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...257439&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1861wt_905
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...097721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1757wt_905
these for my jewellery again turquoise just a few of 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...74079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1542wt_1064
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...74136&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1542wt_1064

i will also be making jewellery for bridesmaids although not completely sure what yet & cufflinks for the men like these that i made before my oh will have turquoise cars the others will have yellow cars
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=17554075&l=511bb7106e&id=754900439


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo I would make my own jewellry if I knew how! :haha: They're lovely ideas, the beads are so pretty! xx


----------



## michyk84

i self taught how to make jewellery using the net & youtube so always option if you did want to


----------



## michyk84

appointment to give notice of marriage is booked for 2nd august (same day as our scan so busy day)

got my jewellery stuff delivered ordered a blank tiara band to add beads to but i cant get it to sit right on my head it keeps 'bulging' at sides of head & sits more like a headband over a tiara if that makes sense so dunno how to change it to sit right

found the waistcoat for my oh last night it fits in with our motorsport theme perfectly cos as soon as i saw i thought checkered flag :haha:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...07903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1495wt_1163


----------



## Smile181c

Haha that is very checkered flag! 

Sorry to hear about the tiara band..not sure what to suggest! :wacko:


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww such a cute story how you both met!

Loving your ideas so far and your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## michyk84

brought that waistcoat :haha:
also brought a different style blank tiara band so will be able to start that when it arrives as think it will work better to what i need


----------



## michyk84

got this silver basket for my daughter it can fit 3 flowers in so she will have 1 of each colour to match me but i'm not sure if i need to line it in ivory fabric to match dress think the stems might look bit odd just in there (am gonna either wrap handle or just add a turquoise bow at bottom of handle)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## michyk84

got our notice of marriage meeting on tuesday & all of sudden it all seems more real if that makes sense

also got ohs waistcoat delivered but he wants me to change the buttons on it cos he doesnt like the pearly ones on it :haha: so am changing them for plain black (good job i'm crafty)


----------



## honeybee2

when we gave our marriage notice in it made me feel all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## michyk84

we've also got our scan on tuesday as well feels all grown up and stuff with the plans kinda like the fairytale happy ever after is proper kicking in soppy i know :haha:

i'm not at home at mo but will put pic of cufflinks i made up whe i get back home


----------



## taperjeangirl

Cute basket!!!!


----------



## michyk84

i fell in love as soon as saw it, opinions on if it needs lining or not? 
daughters sash for her dress arrived its the first real item had delivered in the turquoise blue which has just made me even more happy bout our colours


----------



## taperjeangirl

I think I would line it, maybe with a small circle of fabric in one of your colours?


----------



## michyk84

was thinking the white/ivory maybe


----------



## michyk84

notices of marriage given now we need to go through & pick all the wording we want in it :) need to find another song to go with what have for register signing plus 20 minutes worth for guests arriving. my MOH is gonna do a reading for us now just need to find 1 we really like, has anyone got any suggestions for something about love but thats a little quirky etc


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

omg I love Love love BTCC and follow it every year our nearest circuit is Knockhill and I am a massive fan of Rob Collard cant beleive you chooes Platos car for colour lol ko they are lovely colours xx


----------



## michyk84

:hi: fellow BTCC fan i've been a plato fan since renault days & my oh has been since the SEAT days. i've never been knockhill (& wont be able to this year cos mw said no to me travelling that far) my local tracks are brands, silverstone & rockingham


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

michyk84 said:


> :hi: fellow BTCC fan i've been a plato fan since renault days & my oh has been since the SEAT days. i've never been knockhill (& wont be able to this year cos mw said no to me travelling that far) my local tracks are brands, silverstone & rockingham

BITCH lol having all they tracks near you lol. Ko 

Last year we wanted to go to Donnington as Peters sister stays 10 mins away but I was on bedrest lol so didnt get. I cant wait for it to start again on Sun

How funny was it when Plato rolled his car lol xx


----------



## michyk84

i did 7 rounds last year but this year cos of my pgp will just be local ones then next year is aim to do all 10 with the kids in tow too. lol that plato roll was scary it happened near enough right in front of us


----------



## michyk84

my daughters dress is here before & after pic (cos need to remove flower in order to add sash)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8









003.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Oh I love the hairpin bend at knockhill thats where we stand then when the races arent on we go Collard hunting pahahahahaha!!! 

The dress looks fab with sash!!! def xx


----------



## Tiff

Wow, what a difference in the pictures!!! Looks really good hun!


----------



## Mynx

You did a great job with the dress hun, looks gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

tried it on her last night when she was back from her dads i might need to do a little adjustment on the shoulders but wont until nearer day. she said it made her feel like princess airel from little mermaid so i think its a resounding success (she had very particular ideas about what she wanted even though she only 6 :haha:)


----------



## honeybee2

dress looks so much better now!


----------



## Smile181c

wow the difference in the photos are amazing! I love the blue sash, the dress looks so much better now! Great job! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tmr1234

We sell them baskets on ebay we also do them with flowers in we put a linning of rose petals in the basket then some oasis to hold the flowers in the basket. here is the 1s we do

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160621244079&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## michyk84

ahhh thanks for that didnt think of the oasis stuff only thought about some fabric


----------



## michyk84

i've just sat & made my jewellery for the wedding :happydance: i love being a crafter & will be doing tiara tomorrow if the right size wire arrives (brought wrong thickness before so i cant twist it :dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









001.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aw they are lovely!! Well done you!


----------



## michyk84

cufflinks for the menfolk are done :D
blue ones for my oh white for the rest of bridal party
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mynx

Omg those cufflinks are gorgeous! Where'd you get those from?


----------



## michyk84

thank you :) i made them myself using buttons & cufflink blanks to attach to :)


----------



## Mynx

They look amazing hun! And even better that you made them yourself, well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

thank you :D and bonus all 5 sets i made prob cost less than if i was to just buy 1 pair from a shop


----------



## EllaAndLyla

aww this is such a good idea! very personal! your going to have such an amazing day !! X


----------



## michyk84

thank you :)
had a good post day yesterday i recieved a craft swap package with all wedding bits in :) we now have our ring cushion for my daughter, oh's cravat & the best thing ever of our cake topper my swap partner made us a personalised topper to suit & i cant stop looking at it cos its so awesome :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mumandco

Wow how clever are you! Everything looks amazing I can't wait to see your tiara! The dress looks like a different dress with the sash it's beautiful


----------



## michyk84

tiara is giving me a headache i've never made 1 before already had to restart 5 times cos its just not going right :cry: think i need to find a tutorial instead of my usual blagging 

been looking this morning at readings found a few that are slightly different from over top soppy with a slightly funny side which more us just waiting for my oh to email me back if he likes any of them

also i cant find a silicone ice try or chocolate mould in car shape for favours has anyone seen one anywhere?


----------



## Mynx

Racing car ones? How about these.. I just did a search on Ebay for "car mould" ;) 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Plas...Crafts_Cake_Decorating_MJ&hash=item3369257785

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-...Crafts_Cake_Decorating_MJ&hash=item2eb4155965

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Plas...Crafts_Cake_Decorating_MJ&hash=item2eb630d8da

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racing-C...Crafts_Cake_Decorating_MJ&hash=item1e65b3746b


----------



## Tiff

How awesome is the cake topper???? :yipee: Love it!!!


----------



## michyk84

ooooh ta i was looking at silicone so thats why i couldnt find any :haha: will deffo be buying a couple of them :D


----------



## michyk84

Tiff said:


> How awesome is the cake topper???? :yipee: Love it!!!

i cant stop looking at it :haha: i almost cried when i took it out of box cos its so perfect


----------



## Smile181c

I love that you are so crafty! I wish I was that creative :haha:

Everything is looking so amazing! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awww I love the cake topper!


----------



## michyk84

have brought a veil this morning wasnt sure i wanted 1 but i got a bargin price 1 cos have been looking around on line & think i may now want 1 :haha:

tiara is about half way done having a break to let my thumbs recover before i finish it


----------



## Smile181c

Can we see a 'during' pic of the tiara? :haha: xx


----------



## michyk84

this is it so far (real hard to get decent pic of :wacko: ) this amount of sticky up bits again on other side, then round band part i'll be wrapping wire with all clear beads on to secure tall bits & hide the wires
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that's really good :) Well done you! xx


----------



## michyk84

thank you :) although have not done no more on it but will do some later when my girl goes to her dads i cant play with beads when she about cos she wants to 'help' :haha:

having a right stress over guest list we are currently 20 people over on the day numbers which we just cant afford to include cos would mean a extra £1000 on top of our package we're gonna have to be ruthless & cut some people off list for day but i dunno who/how cos all on that list we'd love there its deffo heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## taperjeangirl

guest lists are torture! I honestly never thought it would be so hard to do!

Love the tiara~! and your new profile pic :)


----------



## michyk84

i didnt think it would be hard until i hit table plan time cos of all the family politics we have to get round, i didnt expect to have to be doing this heartbreaking task i want them all there :cry: 

thank you :D


----------



## Smile181c

The guestlist was one of the main reasons Matt and I have decided to go abroad lol Family politics are the worst aren't they! 

I hope you get it all sorted :hugs: xx


----------



## michyk84

this part isnt so much the family politics that'll come when we need to seat people on table plan so that for example my parents are opposite ends of the room with backs to each other, this is more cos there more people we want than can afford to have, we are still trying to work it out but my oh is also trying to see if we can add some extra on just depends on money 

kinda given up on my tiara :haha: have ordered a headband type one that i think will go better with how i want my hair (up do) but beads wont go to waste as can use for bridesmaid jewellery


----------



## michyk84

woooo finally found a bridesmaid dress that both me & my girls like :happydance:
will be ordering in next week or so :)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turquois...othing&var=&hash=item905c25d3dd#ht_2195wt_905


----------



## mumandco

Bridesmaids dresses look lovely hun,love the colour aswell x x


----------



## michyk84

dresses are brought :D think we are gonna do a bit of modding on them as a couple of my girls are short so the length we need to remove for them we gonna turn into fat straps (beens all 4 of my girls are of bigger boobage :haha:) 
also brought dolly bags for them (in white) & brought a little suit for our little man (couldnt resist bargin) 
I also brought for me for under my dress a pair of these to wear with my turquoise converse, I not completely comfy with the whole princess look as so tomboyish that I had to inject a little bit of me into it
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270763197849?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


as for guest list I think we might have finally got down to numbers that package allows, wasnt easy Kev even turned round & said lets just run off (it's norm me who says that)


----------



## Smile181c

Glad you've got numbers sorted :) 

Those socks are awesome! And they totally go with your theme :D xx


----------



## michyk84

my girls dresses are here & so perfect :D 
can't wait to get the socks am not telling my mum bout them though I think she'd have kittens at how not normal they are :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah spring them on her on the day :haha: everything is coming together for you isn't it! xx


----------



## michyk84

:rofl: thats the plan :)
it is am feeling seriously organised but then means I wont have as much to be dealing with with a newborn


----------



## Smile181c

very true - the more you get done now, the easier it'll be once baby is here! Don't stress yourself out too much with it all though :flower: xx


----------



## mumandco

love the socks and im loving your plans not long left now hun


----------



## michyk84

nope not letting me stress me anymore
doesnt feel long at all can't believe we already at just 5 months to go 
my girls loved their dresses (which if you remember was a huge issue cos was struggling to find something they all liked that I also liked) they all fit too

got dolly bag order but the seller messed up I ordered 4 white bags they sent 1 ivory :gun: so trying to sort that out now but seller reckons they send each item indiviually which makes no sense to me but they want me to wait a bit longer to see if others turn up but even if they do they wrong colour :gun:


----------



## michyk84

got in post yesterday a checkered flag for on the cake table & also some more ribbon (both turquoise & checkered flag style) which I'm gonna do my garter with
we have changed our leaving the room as mr & mrs music to the champagne shower music they play on podium celebrations on f1 :haha: it started as a joke but we both love it & it works for the moment plus fits our theme, half the guests will understand it & half are gonna be a bit confused :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

the best man is trying to see if he can borrow a blue chevy cruze for the day for us :D

we have chosen our wedding rings & hopefully going to order them this weekend :D


----------



## michyk84

don't know if anyone reads this now :( 
but rings are ordered :D 
& the best thing ever best man has sorted a free wedding car of a blue chevy cruze that has a touring car spoiler on it & the people have said we can put some vinyls on it so like the white flash bit down side & our names too on the condition they can send a photographer out to take a pic of us with the car for their website which we have no issue with at all :D my oh was literally jumping up & down with excitement when he got off the phone to him :rofl:


----------



## Doodlebug.

u've gone all quiet! I just read ur whole jornal, love the colours and the motorsport theme. not long to go now...are you all prepared?:flower:


----------



## michyk84

went quiet cos it seemed noone was reading :haha: ummm kinda I think finished the flowers other day & also did our table plan


----------



## Smile181c

I still read :D


----------



## michyk84

:)
got final dress try on this week I think was so worried cos I brought it when I was 11 weeks pregnant so a real risk & my bump was huge so was scared I wouldnt fit in it but it was actually too big when I tried it on couple weeks back so my stepmum is altering it (cos I didnt want to pay a seamstress when she can do cos then it would have cost more to alter than the dress cost to buy) so hopefully it'll all be ok when I try it on although do need to wear some magic pants to smooth everything out but as I'm now smaller than I was pre Oscar I'm pretty happy
my custom shoes arrived so happy with them 
couple of up to date pics the blue/white ones are my bridesmaids & one with yellow is mine
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 3









011.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Doodlebug.

flowers are gorgeous.....u've done so well to make so much yourself, I wish I was creative :)


----------



## Smile181c

Flowers are amazing :D And I love the converse!!


----------



## michyk84

Oscar's evening outfit is here (he has black trousers black waistcoat white shirt & turquoise bowtie for daytime) but got this so he bit more comfy come the evening
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110740718336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
&
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110739855554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
just tried the trousers on him & they are too cute but if 1 more person says he looks like a chef I may cry :(


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I don't think he'll look like a chef! Could you maybe add a blue accessorie like socks or a cardi or something to break it up a bit? xx


----------



## michyk84

he has blue/yellow socks plus a pair of navy little pram shoes that have a red & blue car on them


----------



## Smile181c

Aw :cloud9:


----------



## Doodlebug.

aww Oscar will be so cute :)


----------

